# WLAN (Netgear) über 3 Wohnebenen – Signalverstärkung über zusätzlichen AP?



## Fuzzzi (23. März 2004)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgende Konfiguration:

Keller: DSL-Anschluss mit Netgear DG834GB (Modem, Router und AP in einem Gerät)

EG (Erdgeschoss): Bridge WGE101GR an dem mittels Hub und Kabel vier Geräte angeschlossen sind

DG (Dachgeschoss): Bridge WGE101GR an dem mittels Hub und Kabel vier Geräte angeschlossen sind

Jetzt möchte ich mich mit meinem Laptop und eingeschobener WLAN-Karte WG511GR im Hause frei bewegen und Zugang zum kompletten Netzwerk und zum INET haben.

Funktioniert auch! Jedoch habe ich gerade im OG bzw. im EG (z. B. auch außerhalb des Hauses auf Terrasse) das Problem, dass die Signalstärke oft nicht mehr ausreichend ist, und die Verbindung  abreißt.

Um dieses Problem zu beseitigen, habe ich mir einen zusätzlichen AP (WG602) besorgt, den ich im EG anschließen wollte. Doch ich kann den WG602, den ich zusätzlich am Hub im EG mittels Kabel angeschlossen habe, nicht dazu bewegen, sich mit dem DG834GB (Keller) zu verbinden!

Die Hotline bei Netgear sagte mir, ich müsse im Keller noch einen zweiten AP (WG602) anschließen, da der DG834GB nicht mit dem WG602 kompatibel sei.

Bevor ich mich nun in weitere Investitionen stürze, würde ich gerne Eure Meinung dazu hören, weil das Statement von Netgear mir nicht ganz nachvollziehbar erscheint!

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## mr-otin (6. September 2005)

Hallo Fuzzzi,

ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, Wlan Router sind am besten unterm Dach aufgehoben. Habe vor kurzem bei einem Bekannten ein Wlan netzwerk installiert, der die gleichen wuensche hatte wie du, ueber max. 2-3 Etagen mit seinem Laptop im Inet zu surfen. Habe den Kanal auf 11 gestellt (leistungsstärkster) und es funktionierte. 

Es kommt auch immer auf die Umgebung drauf an zwecks Abschirmung der Wände durch Stahlbeton, Regipswände( Hinterkonstrukion durch metall) usw. Probier es doch mal testweise aus.

best regards
Otin


----------



## anonym (15. Oktober 2009)

DG834GB v4 und WG602 v3 WDS Repeater-Funktion einrichten 

http://viewer.zoho.com/docs/ircbcX


----------



## gamestar (4. Juli 2010)

super danke für die tolle anleitung, hat bei mir get!

danke


----------

